# Figured birch



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I really think that birch is underrated, most of the time in big commercial operations around here, it gets thrown on a truck and scaled/graded as regular sawlogs yet it can have some kickin' figure if you take the time to look at it. I rarely pass up an opportunity to get an old growth yellow birch, it usually has a nice rose heartwood that is very pretty or it has flame pattern which is very popular. I've been rolling the dice on downed birch too and I really like the spalting effects. It usually is more colorful than spalted maple and the spalt pattern are more like streaks than the pencil lines in spalted maple.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

oooh Nice stuff!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

JP, 
I agree about it being underated. I think when you mention birch, everyone's first thought is 'must be making some drawer boxes'...
I haven't seen any of the figured stuff around here. But then again, I don't think I was looking that hard. Note to self: 'put birch on the watchlist'. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

To be honest, when I was logging, I never gave it much attension either. It wasn't until I started sawmill work and got into some old yellow birch that I realized it can have some beautiful figure. I cut a live edge bartop out of flame birch for a customer and I wish I had a pic to show, it was really stunning.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's pretty stuff. Looks like a good species that'll radiate some chatoyance.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

If you find a birch around here, chances are, its been cut, sawed to 8 foot lengths, shipped to the pulp mill, or sent to the osb factory. Other than that, no one seems to want anything to do with it.


----------

